# Privy Hedge



## Rube63 (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh Yeah. I'ts outstanding for nectar and makes light honey..


----------



## Sam Fugate (Jul 28, 2012)

That certainly is great news, There's enough of this stuff to keep the girls busy all spring !


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

As nicely as I can, isn't it Privet, not privy. Yes, I know what you meant. I just didn't know if other would try to google privy hedge and get a picture of a hedge around an outhouse or what. If I am totally wrong about this I would like to know.


----------



## Sam Fugate (Jul 28, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> As nicely as I can, isn't it Privet, not privy. Yes, I know what you meant. I just didn't know if other would try to google privy hedge and get a picture of a hedge around an outhouse or what. If I am totally wrong about this I would like to know.


Thanks, for the polite correction, I was quoting the name from my neighbor, the County Extension Agent. Maybe he said Privet, and my tired ears heard Privy. Either way, I need all the help I can get ! Hope the bees are treating you well.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Sam Fugate said:


> Hope the bees are treating you well.


Not too bad. I hope your bees are well too and your crop what you would like.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Bees really go after the privet here, you can hear the buzz from ten or twenty feet away. It makes a good late spring buildup bloom for the bees.


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

If it is Viburnum you are lucky.


----------



## Sam Fugate (Jul 28, 2012)

broodhead said:


> If it is Viburnum you are lucky.


I don't know what strain it is, I'll do some research.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

There's a strain up in the northeast that I've read isn't really good for honey. What we have down here I think is "chinese" privet and it makes good honey.

Ed


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Out here we have a California Privet that the bees love, but our common landscape privet is a Texas privet & the bees don't work it.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The tall privet hedges in East Texas are a very reliable nectar producer blooming for a few weeks in late April. They also work well as a "privy hedge" if the need arises.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)




----------

